# Got My Illinois Buck Back



## BOWHUNTERCOP (Aug 21, 2010)

I picked up my Illinois buck I took on 11/20/09, while hunting in Brown County. He is a 10 pointer, 131", live weight was 200lbs., I took him at 80yards (neck shot) using my H&R Ultra Deluxe 20ga., Horandy SST Slugs (2-3/4"), Leupold VX-II 3-9x40. I know this is a archery web page, but I thought I would share otherwise.


----------



## Chop1 (Apr 30, 2007)

Good looking buck and mount. You sure he wouldn't squeeze out a 138 ?


----------



## BOWHUNTERCOP (Aug 21, 2010)

Chop1 thanks for the kind words, I'm going to have him scored once more, but I think the 131" mark is true. I must say, he caught me off guard when he was trailing a few does, I thought he was 150" when I saw him


----------



## bucky75 (Nov 15, 2009)

Depending on where you were in IL that might be the average good deer in the area. Where I am a 130-140" deer is a good deer. Yea there is the occasional bigger one but you will not be seeing 150"+ deer alot. That is a nice buck and a trophy as far as I am concerned


----------



## BOWHUNTERCOP (Aug 21, 2010)

We have a small semi-guided service in Brown County


----------



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

sweet buck joe! great lookin mount too


----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

Nic ebuck, congrats!


----------



## vermin8r (Oct 25, 2009)

nice buck. i shot my 10 point in brown co. last year on the 10th of november with my bow. he scored 142 and 1/8. yours looks closer to 140ish to me,i would def have him scored again. congrats he is a dandy buck !!!


----------



## proXarchery (Apr 9, 2004)

I have a 131 on the wall and yours looks bigger id say 140


----------



## kmtpr (Jul 13, 2008)

Joe, awesome buck and great mount!


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

:thumbs_upnice buck, great mount


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

nice mount. who did the work?


----------



## heartshot60 (Jul 25, 2009)

Nice Buck and Mount!


----------



## BOWHUNTERCOP (Aug 21, 2010)

Taxidermist here in NJ by the name of Jim Kelly


----------



## Gig49 (Apr 25, 2010)

Beautiful animal, congrats and well done


----------



## kstatemallards (Mar 7, 2007)

That deer is much bigger than 131. Easily over 140.


----------



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

BOWHUNTERCOP said:


> Taxidermist here in NJ by the name of Jim Kelly


i never thought i would see you type something other than george dante!!! what happened? too far from the new home?

i didnt think that was georges work from the pic, but it is hard to tell..


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Nice Buck, great mount:thumbs_up

Bob


----------



## predatorman03 (Sep 30, 2003)

*Nice one !*

Nice buck for sure! I have to agree with some of the other posts, I'm thinking 140-145'' range. Regardless of what he scores,trophy is in the eye of the beholder . Great job


----------



## BOWHUNTERCOP (Aug 21, 2010)

Jay, upon my return home from Illinois George wasn't around nor was anyone to open the shop to drop off the deer, I was pressed for time and space as it was Thanksgiving time, So Jim got to do the work. I have him next to my other mounts by George and it's hard to tell like you said, my wife thinks George's work is slightly better


----------



## Fritz23 (Aug 4, 2010)

Great buck and the mount looks excellent. I would say that buck would go at least 143" thats a nice buck. Great Deer!!!


----------



## quercus (Aug 27, 2010)

That's gotta be better than 131". Do/are you subtracting the asymmetry between the right and left antler? I've heard of people doing that.


----------



## nonamebob (Mar 7, 2010)

that deer is huge, largest deer ive seen was 130-140 class, but i live in Indiana, so bick bucks are not the norm


----------



## CutOnContact (Sep 1, 2010)

Great buck Joe!


----------



## BOWHUNTERCOP (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone !!!!


----------



## c17flyer (Sep 3, 2010)

Nice buck! I agree, he looks bigger than 131". I thought at least 140's. Good looking mount too.


----------



## carbon arrow1 (Jul 9, 2008)

I only see one thing wrong.............it's in the basement and not in the living room. lol


----------



## kardkutter88 (Jun 5, 2010)

Nice looking buck BOWHUNTERCOP. I still have 2 weeks before I get my 131" back. This photo was taken at the taxi shop. I also took this with a gun. THis year it will be almost all bow hunting for me.


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

I've got him at 138. Let us know after you score him again, please.


----------



## mattbrewer320 (Oct 29, 2009)

Looks great!


----------



## badaxehunter (Dec 23, 2006)

great looking buck man i think hes bigger then 131 myself good luck this season


----------



## Rob D (Dec 26, 2009)

Don't care were that deer came from. Thats sweettttt...


----------

